# Quit smoking



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

I will say it may be cheating but I went from two packs a day down to none.
You ask how this can be done in just a few days?
The trick is called the vapor. The key is to find a flavor you like in it.
Yes first try I failed in the switch. Than after a few months I decided to give it a second try. I went down and sampled the flavors this time and found one I liked. Since that day I have not looked back and dont miss the old cigarette. In fact the smell is very offensive to me now.
If your thinking of quiting try a vapor you will be surpised and happy with the results.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you for this post... I'm smoking between one and two packs a day myself and have been considering trying out the vapor... Aside from the smell and being totally hazardous to my health, it costs a fortune! I swear that I spend more money on cigarettes between pay periods than anything else! That includes gas because I drive a company vehicle, so I don't pay for the fuel... Everybody that I talk to who has switched says that they've never even thought of going back... I'm hoping that this post will influence me enough to make the switch too!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Waz I have brought three other people to the vapor so far. They are all thankfull.
A lot cheaper after the start up cost. Clothing smells fresh.
Best thing I have done for myself in a long time. 
The first week you will go between both than you will start to only use the vapor.
Make sure to get a spare battery. Trust me on this point.
At any point it starts to have a burnt taste change out the wix or cartridge mattering on style you have.


----------



## jeffm80 (Feb 23, 2002)

monday will be 21 months smoke free for me, after 41 yrs of smokin 1-1/2 packs a day I dropped them the day I started vaping, I've dropped my nicotine level to zero in my juice, I've reqruited 13 others so far. what a great way to quit smoking and the cost save will blow your mind !!! what a great way to free up cash to spend on huntin and fishin gear !!!


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

im glad the vapor stuff is working out for you. i tried it a few years ago , and decided it didn't make sense for me . i was still addicted to something. 
i went with chantrix and it worked great for me. three years now no more addiction period.


----------



## jarome477 (Dec 28, 2009)

x2 john


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ten years ago I went from two packs a day to none in 1 minute. I promised my kid I would quit. A man is worth no more than the value of his word. That was that.


----------



## Rowdy Bandit (Mar 22, 2016)

wildcoy73 said:


> I will say it may be cheating but I went from two packs a day down to none.
> You ask how this can be done in just a few days?
> The trick is called the vapor. The key is to find a flavor you like in it.
> Yes first try I failed in the switch. Than after a few months I decided to give it a second try. I went down and sampled the flavors this time and found one I liked. Since that day I have not looked back and dont miss the old cigarette. In fact the smell is very offensive to me now.
> If your thinking of quiting try a vapor you will be surpised and happy with the results.


Nice tat, on closer inspection...but weird when I first saw this post I thought that was your 'quit smoking' advice: looked like someone passed out after lighting up and the cig burned down while resting on your arm. PS-next step, drop the vape. Cheers!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

On 4/13/1993 I was on my way to hunt turkeys with my nephew. I was coughing real bad and new there as no sense in going to VA. if I was coughing that bad. Now way was a turkey coming in to a cough. Weh I was about a mile south of the Hart exit on US 31, near the rest area, I have to admit that I littered. I lit a cigarette then threw the almost new pack into the median. Going from way over 2o packs a day was not easy but I did it.

I take a few drags off of my gals friend cigs every once in a while but I have beat the habit. Would it be easy to fall of the wagon? Dang right it would.

You HAVE to want to quit before you will ever do it.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is really awesome For you guys!! Way to GO!!! ESOX your a Bad Ass in my book!!! Nothing like a child no matter how old to say stop doing something because they love you!!! This postings about the vapor smokes I hear people talking about how the companies are making so much money from it! Who cares you guys just prolonged your life with your families and in the outdoors !! You guys Rock!! My hat is off to you guys....


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

I had smoked for 45 years and had never really quite except once quite a few years ago for almost a year. I'm now almost 7 months free and don't miss it at all.

This time my motivation had been watching my best fishing and hunting partner die from stage 4 throat cancer. He made it look so glamorous too.

We talked throughout his ordeal but he still had been smoking. I quit with him, but it was obviously too late for him.

It may be for me as well I don't know. But at least I made the move and I didn't swap out for another vice.

I walk by people and can smell whether they're smokers immediately. What a difference.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Kennybks said:


> I had smoked for 45 years and had never really quite except once quite a few years ago for almost a year. I'm now almost 7 months free and don't miss it at all.
> 
> This time my motivation had been watching my best fishing and hunting partner die from stage 4 throat cancer. He made it look so glamorous too.
> 
> ...


Kennybks- I am so sorry for your loss don't ever stop fighting what ever life throws at you! I lost my sister three years ago! She smoked from 18 on and it got her at 54 so sad. He's going to be with you in spirit forever! And he would not want you to stop living and hunting and fishing!! You will always feel his presence... Roger


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm always glad to hear others' success stories. I quit just over 14 months ago after 25 years, cold turkey unless you count cough drops, hard candies and tootsie-pops. If you're reading this, and still thinking about quitting, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Wyandot.
I was actually sleeping with a Halls in my cheek to try and kill the cough at night before I quit. I do not use many now days. They actually will help with heart burn.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Congrats to everyone who kicked that nasty a$$ habit,whichever method you used.
I had two Hypnoses treatments one Acupuncture, Dr. prescribed patches 3 or 4 
company paid smoking Cessation regiments, cold turkey, you name it.
Chantix did it for me. After 47 years of smoking, i now thank God every night for another
smoke free day. I just passed 8 years being smoke free this past January.


----------



## monczunski (Feb 28, 2006)

I'll second the use of chantix!!! I smoked every day since I was 15 and am now 25. I took chantix for only 30 days and am proud to say I am almost 60 days without touching a cigarette.


----------



## flyting (Jan 22, 2010)

I also used the chantix. Smoked for 25 years, going on 7 yrs Smoke free!! Good luck to all.


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

A few years ago, my wife, a long term Diabetic, had to have ultrasounds done of her lower legs.
The lady technician told us that the majority of her cases were "*Smokers* and Diabetics"!


----------



## nts93 (Jul 24, 2017)

I will become a sponsor of this site should I decide to advertise here.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

My dad smoked for 57 years. Decided to quit. I kept seeing people on fb using Stevia in liquid form which is a natural sweetener used to curb cravings

I got him some. He is the ultimate critic, called him 8 hrs later to ask, "it's weird it works" he has now gone a month without and puts a few drops on his tongue when he craves.

Google Stevia and nicotine


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

wildcoy73 said:


> I will say it may be cheating but I went from two packs a day down to none.
> You ask how this can be done in just a few days?
> The trick is called the vapor. The key is to find a flavor you like in it.
> Yes first try I failed in the switch. Than after a few months I decided to give it a second try. I went down and sampled the flavors this time and found one I liked. Since that day I have not looked back and dont miss the old cigarette. In fact the smell is very offensive to me now.
> If your thinking of quiting try a vapor you will be surpised and happy with the results.


It was my dislike for Granholm and taxes that caused me to quit it, must be 15 years now. No way was I going to pay those ridiculous cigarette taxes being proposed to help support the hands out crowd in this state so I woke up one morning and just did the cold turkey trick and never looked back.
No more hacking in the morning and feeling terrible until that first smoke, I did put on weight but then took up bike riding and got in shape which I still do in lesser amounts now being almost 60.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Every single Marlboro Man died of lung cancer. I am close to 60 yrs old, and have friends who are developing cancer from years of smoking. I quit almost 30 years ago (cold turkey), and haven't had a puff of a cig since. But I did smoke for 21 years, and usually 1-2 packs/day. Smoking is _*NOT*_ cool, or glamorous. Cigarettes do _*NOT*_ taste good - at all. There is no safe smoking. 

Vaping is a giant experiment with the American public, right now. Nobody has any idea what the long-term effects will be on people. 

I now use a steroid inhaler, and albuterol inhaler (as needed) for asthma, which I never noticed when I was younger. The things you do in your youth often don't show signs of damage for a very long time - but they do damage you.


----------



## F. Thompson (Jan 9, 2014)

We stopped smoking the day my son was born. That was thirty-one years ago. Do we miss it , hell yes but the days we spend together out weights ever cig I ever lit. It's nice to still be around and enjoying our grandkids too !


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

DEDGOOSE said:


> My dad smoked for 57 years. Decided to quit. I kept seeing people on fb using Stevia in liquid form which is a natural sweetener used to curb cravings
> 
> I got him some. He is the ultimate critic, called him 8 hrs later to ask, "it's weird it works" he has now gone a month without and puts a few drops on his tongue when he craves.
> 
> Google Stevia and nicotine


My wife has more than a few stevia plants which we use after she has dried it and finely ground it. She uses it when baking in lieu of sugar and I use it in my tea, it's great stuff. Neither of us have ever smoked, it was just something she came across while browsing the internet.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I quit smoking over a month ago.After smoking for about 30 years I just kinda lost the urge to smoke I don't know why or how.I tried the Chantix and it just made me crazy.I have tried all kinds of methods over the years.And nothing worked for me.


----------



## Albaman (Mar 14, 2014)

junkman said:


> I quit smoking over a month ago.After smoking for about 30 years I just kinda lost the urge to smoke I don't know why or how.I tried the Chantix and it just made me crazy.I have tried all kinds of methods over the years.And nothing worked for me.


Never the less, well done on giving it up Junkman.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Way to go. I quit 7 years ago after 2 packs a day for 25 years. They still smell good when I get a whiff!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Albaman said:


> Never the less, well done on giving it up Junkman.


It wasn't like I said I'm going to quit.I just didn't smoke any more.It doesn't bother me to be around people that are smoking.I honestly don't know what happened.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Quitting smoking is the easiest thing to do, I've done it hundreds of times. Actually quit twice this week!

I like saying that, and I do struggle a little with cigars, but I haven't ever been a habitual smoker, and I truly do feel sorry for people with that addiction. I wish strength to everyone trying to beat this.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

My smoking story, I started by liking the smell of coworkers tipped cigars...tried them and next thing I know I bought a pack. That led to Marlboros and a 20+ year 2 pack a day habit. I always knew it was bad, real bad. never really tried to quit, made a lot of broken promises to loved ones. That said, the day my first grandson was born over 14 years ago. The wife and myself were at the hospital waiting arrival of the new addition. I had got a new pack on the way. I had smoked 1 outside while waiting, the moment came and I was handed my Grandson to hold the very first time. As I looked down I saw a boy catching his first fish, tagging his first deer, setting his first trap, meeting his first girlfriend on and on, AND a pack of cigarettes with one missing in my shirt pocket. I did not say anything out loud about the smokes. After a bit I went back outside, I think to smoke. The second cig out of the pack never got lit but smashed on the ground, the rest I put in the truck. I was not sure at that point. Still not saying anything. The moment I made the final decision was the second time I held my grandson. When I felt that newborn grip my finger, the finger that helped hold my cigarette. At that moment it was final. I told not a soul not even my wife. I did not want any, ( heard you quit, how are you doing questions) I made it a whole week before my wife started quizzing me and I came clean. At that point I felt good talking about it with her only. I asked myself over and over again, who is in charge here? Me or this dam cigarette. Never cheated, ever. I got to dislike the smell. I still have the pack with 2 missing, I wrote a note to myself, tucked it in the wrapper and put it away. Forgot about it for many years. It is now packed away in family mementos that are rarely taken out, in a attic. I do think keeping it secret as long as I could helped me. Was it easy, no, the first 48 hrs. I isolated myself as best as I could, after that it was easier every minute. I now have 2 grandsons and have seen a lot of firsts. I hope to see many more firsts. I regret the smoking and anything it may have done to my health long term. I preach to no one, I will answer the how did you do it questions, after 14+ years I have many friends that never even knew I ever smoked. Good luck to anyone taking the step to freedom. That is my story.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

feedinggrounds said:


> My smoking story, I started by liking the smell of coworkers tipped cigars...tried them and next thing I know I bought a pack. That led to Marlboros and a 20+ year 2 pack a day habit. I always knew it was bad, real bad. never really tried to quit, made a lot of broken promises to loved ones. That said, the day my first grandson was born over 14 years ago. The wife and myself were at the hospital waiting arrival of the new addition. I had got a new pack on the way. I had smoked 1 outside while waiting, the moment came and I was handed my Grandson to hold the very first time. As I looked down I saw a boy catching his first fish, tagging his first deer, setting his first trap, meeting his first girlfriend on and on, AND a pack of cigarettes with one missing in my shirt pocket. I did not say anything out loud about the smokes. After a bit I went back outside, I think to smoke. The second cig out of the pack never got lit but smashed on the ground, the rest I put in the truck. I was not sure at that point. Still not saying anything. The moment I made the final decision was the second time I held my grandson. When I felt that newborn grip my finger, the finger that helped hold my cigarette. At that moment it was final. I told not a soul not even my wife. I did not want any, ( heard you quit, how are you doing questions) I made it a whole week before my wife started quizzing me and I came clean. At that point I felt good talking about it with her only. I asked myself over and over again, who is in charge here? Me or this dam cigarette. Never cheated, ever. I got to dislike the smell. I still have the pack with 2 missing, I wrote a note to myself, tucked it in the wrapper and put it away. Forgot about it for many years. It is now packed away in family mementos that are rarely taken out, in a attic. I do think keeping it secret as long as I could helped me. Was it easy, no, the first 48 hrs. I isolated myself as best as I could, after that it was easier every minute. I now have 2 grandsons and have seen a lot of firsts. I hope to see many more firsts. I regret the smoking and anything it may have done to my health long term. I preach to no one, I will answer the how did you do it questions, after 14+ years I have many friends that never even knew I ever smoked. Good luck to anyone taking the step to freedom. That is my story.


It's been 7 1/2 years for me. I smoked 2 packs a day for 25 years. It was the hardest thing I ever did. It was the money for me. I bought 2 cartons of Marlbros because the price was going up the next day. I never felt so stupid handing the guy a $100 bill for a week's worth of cigarettes! That was the last smokes I ever bought. I bought my first brand new truck with the savings. I did use black and milds for about a year to help me quit. I still love the smell of someone smoking but can't stand the stench of a smoker!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Part of what I like to do is having a little fun with it.When I see the guys at work that I smoked with outside smoking.I poke my head out the door and ask them if it's cold out,or if it's raining I'll ask them if it's still raining.If they come in my office I'll say 'Man what stinks'.


----------

